# How To Make The Outback Shine



## N7OQ

Well the sun here in California is brutal and after a few years I was loosing the battle to keep her shinning. My clear coat was turning to chalk and even when I did a good cleaning and wax job it just didn't look good and soon the sun would distroy my wax job and it never got shinny.

Well I started to research how to make it shine again and there are a ton of products out there that promise you great results but just doesn't deliver. I came across a thread about using floor polish called Zep from Home Depot.

You have to do a good cleaning with a scrub brush and some TSP in water to get rid of the white chalk before you apply it. You just wipe this. Stuff on with a white soft cloth, I used a cloth dipper, it looks like milk and the first coat will look like crap but as you put on more coats it starts looking better and better. The bottle says 4 coats but I use 5. Sometimes the vinyl decals will bleed if they are warn from the sun but what I do is wipe a coat of Zep on them first let it dry then it is sealed and you,can apply the Zep the the walls. Keep it off the plastic parts like the fenders it will peal and make them look ugly I made this mistake on one side.

I did this the first time 3 years ago and the shine lasted for 3 seasons and even though It still shined I decided to strip it and do it again. I stripped it with Zep floor strip from Home Depot same brand and re-applied the Zep and it again looks like new. Even with the sun beating down on my trailer at the storage lot it doesn't loose it's shine I love this stuff and even after 3 years it never yellowed plus I washed it several times each year.

There is a lot of info on this process if you google it. If your RV still shines then don't use this just keep waxing. But if your RV is like mine and lost its shine and wax just doesn't work this is a great way to bring it back. This is for information only I take no responsibly for your use of this Method. See the pictures below


----------



## Brooklinite

Wow, that's great!


----------



## raynardo

I wonder if it will work here on the gray area on the front end cap of my new 2013 Montana 343RL High Country.


----------



## JDStremel3

That's awesome and never would have thought of using floor wax... Thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## Tangooutback

Is there any kind of clear coat that we spray on to put a shine on it?

My problem is not just the shine but all those stripes on the walls. They are now cracking and peeling. Has anyone ever considered painting their trailer?


----------



## Pop up graduate

Tangooutback said:


> Is there any kind of clear coat that we spray on to put a shine on it?
> 
> My problem is not just the shine but all those stripes on the walls. They are now cracking and peeling. Has anyone ever considered painting their trailer?


There is a product called Poli-Glow
I have asked around this site to see if anyone has used it and received no response. Strangely enough, it is recommended in my new Outback's manual to fight oxidation. Amazon sells it here is a link to the kit:Clicky


----------



## AK or Bust

N7OQ said:


> Well the sun here in California is brutal and after a few years I was loosing the battle to keep her shinning. My clear coat was turning to chalk and even when I did a good cleaning and wax job it just didn't look good and soon the sun would distroy my wax job and it never got shinny.
> 
> Well I started to research how to make it shine again and there are a ton of products out there that promise you great results but just doesn't deliver. I came across a thread about using floor polish called Zep from Home Depot.
> 
> You have to do a good cleaning with a scrub brush and some TSP in water to get rid of the white chalk before you apply it. You just wipe this. Stuff on with a white soft cloth, I used a cloth dipper, it looks like milk and the first coat will look like crap but as you put on more coats it starts looking better and better. The bottle says 4 coats but I use 5. Sometimes the vinyl decals will bleed if they are warn from the sun but what I do is wipe a coat of Zep on them first let it dry then it is sealed and you,can apply the Zep the the walls. Keep it off the plastic parts like the fenders it will peal and make them look ugly I made this mistake on one side.
> 
> I did this the first time 3 years ago and the shine lasted for 3 seasons and even though It still shined I decided to strip it and do it again. I stripped it with Zep floor strip from Home Depot same brand and re-applied the Zep and it again looks like new. Even with the sun beating down on my trailer at the storage lot it doesn't loose it's shine I love this stuff and even after 3 years it never yellowed plus I washed it several times each year.
> 
> There is a lot of info on this process if you google it. If your RV still shines then don't use this just keep waxing. But if your RV is like mine and lost its shine and wax just doesn't work this is a great way to bring it back. This is for information only I take no responsibly for your use of this Method. See the pictures below


I have to say this has got to be one of the best tips I've received on any RV forum.

ZEP renewed the shine on our fifth wheel and even though it took some time to apply all the coats. However, it was easier to apply than using traditional wax since you don't buff it off after each coat.. And I'm really happy that the shine won't wear off after 4-5 months. We scrubbed it down with TSP before applying the ZEP and it came out great. Good stuff.

THANKS BILL !!!!!!!


----------



## Tourdfox

I've been using Simoniz wash and wax all in one for ever.Easy peasy and works great.a 20 dollar jug last me a couple yrs of car truck and trailor waxing usually twice a season on all.


----------



## nvsteve

looking at the Simoniz website I see a product called wash and shine that comes in a yellow jug. Is that what you're using?

I was about to pay a detailer to come out and work on my trailer, have the problem with clear coat turning grey on the front of my 2012 260FL.

Thanks


----------



## 26rester

I would not use that Zip floor was on fiberglass or metal sided RV'S, the reason it contains pretrolium dissilates. Not only that, you can see that the wax works good, but what is actually happening it seals the fiberglass, and that will turn the fiberglass the yellowish color. We sell a products to clean the RV, and are have the only product that is recommended by RV makers like Newmar, American Eagle, Jayco, and others. They say that if the customers use anything else it will void the warranty. Lastly, forgot to mention that not only is the wax bad for the fiberglass, but also the graphics which will over time cause them to start peeling off.


----------



## nvsteve

So what product is it that you recommend for oxidation on the front of the trailer?


----------



## 26rester

The only products to use is a product calle Wash and Wax All by Aero Cosmetics or Advantage by Marry Moppins. Either of these are safe to use and will not harm the RV. To see the wash and wax all products you can go to http://washwaxall.com/ and for the advantage go to goclean.com.


----------



## W.E.BGood

"I would not use that Zip floor was on fiberglass or metal sided RV'S..."

You might checkout some of the "Scamp" fiberglas owners forums (google "zep RV")...there are some pretty incredible restorations using ZEP, with long-term updates and pictures from the owners. I think it's a winner and plan on doing it to my front cap this summer







.


----------



## Bill & Kate

Here is a former thread that talked about restoring oxidized fiberglass. My comment contains a link to an even more detailed discussion on iRV Forums. Oxidized Fiberglass

The newer style fiberglass caps - especially the darker colored ones - really seem to oxidize quickly. Ours happens to be one of the last white ones, so the oxidation is less noticeable, but I have been polishing it with NuFinish at least twice a year and keeping it covered between uses, and it still oxidizes up at the top. While I have not resorted to the acrylic coating yet (like ZEP, Poliglow, etc.) I may try one of the acrylic polishes likeAcrylic-Werks which looks pretty promising .....


----------



## Lofty Dreams

Been thinking about painting our 2009 and adding more color like the newer Class A coaches so I may try the ZEP first as a much cheaper alternative and if it wrecks my fiberglass like 26rester is saying THEN I'll paint it...but what is the TSP you guys are all talking about?


----------



## Leedek

Lofty Dreams said:


> Been thinking about painting our 2009 and adding more color like the newer Class A coaches so I may try the ZEP first as a much cheaper alternative and if it wrecks my fiberglass like 26rester is saying THEN I'll paint it...but what is the TSP you guys are all talking about?


I used to use TSP to wash down my stationary home before painting. There are other more environmentally safe products for washing than TSP. Link to TSP

It is quite an aggressive cleaner and will prep surfaces for painting or waxing. Wax on.... wax off!


----------



## Lofty Dreams

Thanks








Its crazy that with how aggressive of a cleaner it appears to be that "food additive" is also in the wiki description!
"TSPs are used as cleaning agent, lubricant, food additive, stain remover and degreaser."


----------



## Eaglescout5

I had a 2004 Outback the finish was completely dead and I brought it back with a product called aqua buff 2000. It is used at a fiberglass shop for boat repair. The guy there said they use it all the time. I was amazed at the finish. As for the decals I recomend nothing at all, ever. It goes back to the eagle on the old trans am. Never use anything at all but water and soap ad it will remain new looking.


----------

